# Gen 2 Cruze K&N intake install 69-4537TS



## Carlk28 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey guys today i installed the K&N intake 69-4537TS my 16 new body Cruze 1.4t. Here is a link if you would like to hear and see the project.


----------



## BabysharkRS (Jan 31, 2020)

Been thinking about doing this. I have a 19 hatchback I love the way your car sounds


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks good man! I'm thinking about this as well for the spring or summertime.


----------

